# PerC Crushes



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes i've had one or two crushes on perC it was weird though.


----------



## Bellerixx (Jun 3, 2020)

I don't have any


----------



## whispers_the_wind (Aug 30, 2012)

On another forum, yes, on this one no, as I'm not active enough here. I do recognize certain avatars if the member has written something I found witty/intriguing several times.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

NT the DC said:


> Lots of people have expressed they have a real crush on me via PerC and I just acknowledge my attractiveness and send them a dick pic.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ecchi said:


> I registered to begin with because I liked the posts ENIGMA2019 made.
> 
> I've said this before.


_blushes_ That is sweet! I am glad you joined. Curious, which type posts?


----------



## Sidhe Draoi (Nov 25, 2016)

I remember there was this hilarious ESTJ that wanted to become an INTJ and I like him a lot. Also Spooky, but he's been gone for ages.


----------

